# iBook palourde et carte airport



## zizou (18 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,

Comme je l'expliquais par ailleurs, j'ai upgrade un iBook palourde SE 466 MHz avec un SSD et un peu de mémoire.Je lui ai installé une carte airport 1ère génération.
Maintenant, vient l'étape de la connexion internet.
J'ai mac OS 10.4.11. Il se connecte sans souci à la livebox en ethernet. 
Le problème est en wifi. La livebox est protégée par mot de passe wpa2. Le canal est automatique, par défaut sur 1

Il trouve bien ma livebox, mais au moment de s'y connecter, dans le menu "sécurité sans fil" je n'ai que mot de passe web, clé web hexadécimale, ASCII ou LEAP proposés.
J'ai désactivé le mot de passe temporairement en mettant la connexion en mode "ouvert", sans filtrage d'adresse Mac : la palourde se connecte sans souci
Je met mon smartphone Huawei en point d'accès wifi (de type wpa2 je suppose également) : idem pas de connexion possible.

Paramètres de la carte airport dans informations système : paramètres régionaux USA, version du programme interne : 9.52

Avez-vous une idée? C'est parce que la carte airport est USA? Faut-il essayer d'autres canaux? Une mise à jour Airport que j'aurais loupée?

Merci à vous


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2021)

Les cartes Airport ne gèrent pas le WPA, et à fortiori le WPA2. Le seul moyen de connecter un palourde (ou tout autre Mac utilisant une carte Airport de première génération et dépourvu de port PCMCIA) en WiFi est d'utiliser une clé USB. Il existe des pilotes Realtek compatibles avec Tiger.


----------



## dandu (19 Décembre 2021)

Les premières cartes AirPort supportent bien le WPA (avec un OS à jour) mais pas le WPA2. Y a pas tellement de solutions, faut un point d'accès qui prend le WPA seul (ou à la limite le WPA/WPA2, ça fonctionne avec les vieilles bornes Apple). L'origine de la carte, il va juste jouer sur les canaux accessibles (en US, c'est 1 à 11 max).


----------



## ZeRosbif23 (31 Décembre 2021)

Je n'ai jamais eu beaucoup de succès en utilisant le wifi avec l'iBook _palourde_. Cependant jamais de problème lors de la connexion en ethernet. 
Pour info: photo de mes 2 clamshell 'perles'......


----------

